# 2008 National League Champions!!!!!!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: 


Way to go PHILLIES!!!!


:stars: :dance: :leap:

Time to PARRTAY arty:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet! I have no idea what this is but it must be cool!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

BASEBALL!!! The Philadelphia Phillies won the Nation League title and are going to the world series. :stars: 

This hasnt happened in 15 years!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh great.. now i get to hear my boyfriend whine for the next week!! boys can be sooo dumb


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH yes we beat you!!! muahahaha sorry couldnt help myself :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! :stars: I haven't even been following baseball this year. Who else is going to the World Series? We used to be die hard Braves fans... but that was back when David Justice still played for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it is still to be determined. I do believe it is the Boston Red Socks verse the Tampa Bay Devil Rays

The city of Philadelphia is in a uproar! Thats all that the News reports are about. It is quite an event here


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i don't even like baseball but my boyfriend goes to LA all the time for the dodgers


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tell him I am sorry ----- NOT :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I KNEW there was a reason I liked you Stacey! GO PHILLIES!!

When I was a teenager, my mother said "Cultivate and interest in football, there isn't anything less attractive then a woman who complains about her husband watching football, you can't change them, and half-time can be fun!" So, at 15 I started to learn about sports. By the time I had 3 sons, I learned I had to become "fluent" in baseball too! Hubby is a swimmer, loves football, but thought baseball was boring! So, I've been teaching him the finer points of baseball..."did you see that pitch?! It looked like it would be in the strike-zone and then sank like a stone!" So, now he's all excited for the Phillies. You have to love "defense" to appreciate baseball.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Go Red Sox! I don't care for either the Rays or Phillies, and after the great win Boston pulled off last night, I think they will get there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NOPE Phillies all the way :dance:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, my teams didn't make it to the series(Seattle Mariners and Toronto Blue Jays) so i'm not so into it this year. Although I am sure glad no New York teams made it. I dont really know who I want to win the series. I am leaning towards the Philies but everyone else in my family wants the Rays to win.


----------

